
Ask HN: Does anyone have any workstation hacks for increasing work speed - js7745
One that has been great for me is just speeding up the mouse. It takes like 20 minutes to get used to and saves so much time in the long run.<p>I thought about a Dvorak keyboard like Matt Mullenweg, but I think it would be a much longer learning curve.
======
boneheadmed
Not necessarily increasing work speed, but saving your hand and wrist in the
long run is the vertical mouse from Evoluent. Really helped my hand. Also
multiple customizable buttons for shortcuts. Worth the money in my opinion.
[https://evoluent.com/](https://evoluent.com/)

------
jmusal
Depending on the type of work that you do, it might be better to eliminate the
mouse all together. For me, moving most of my work into the terminal, using
VIM as my editor, etc. has improved my output pretty dramatically, though
there was a pretty good learning curve and ramp-up time for sure.

~~~
js7745
Damn that's pretty good. The mouse is definitely not the most efficient way to
use a computer. Interacting with it in other ways would be much more
efficient.

IBM realized this and tried to make a speech-based computer but there were
obvious problems with integrating that to workplaces

